# 

## dorothy

Witam,przeglądałam forum i myślę,że takiego tematu jeszcze nie było (a może sie mylę?  :sad:  ).
Ciekawa jestem ile rzeczy zrobiliście sami aby zaoszczędzić parę złotych.Wiem,że do pewnych spraw konieczny jest odpowiedni fachowiec ale parę rzeczy można spróbować zrobić samemu.Czy się opłaca?
Pochwalcie się swoimi umiejetnościami   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

wspólnie z małżem :
kanalizacja zewnętrzna
zagęszczenie piasku w fundamentach 
wykonanie tarasu
ułożenie styropianu pod wylewki
ocieplenie skosów i sufitów poddasza 
wykonanie stelaża pod kartongipsy i położenie kartongipsów , zagipsowanie
położenie gresu na podłogach (hol, kuchnia, wietrołap)
położenie pozostałych podłóg (panele)
malowanie ścian
montaż sanitaritów
montaż drzwi wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych
i pozostała wykończeniówka (czyli wszystko czego nie wymieniłam)

fachowcy : 
wybudowanie domku do stanu zadaszonego, 
montaż okien i bram garażowych
instalacje
wykafelkowanie łazienek
obłożenie gresem schodów wewnętrznych
tynki, wylewki

----------


## jamaju

Szybciej wymienię czego nie zrobiliśmy sami:
- wykop pod piwnicę
- beton na ławy i stropy braliśmy z betoniarni
- więźba
- pokrycie dachu oraz obróbki
- montaż okien i bramy garażowej (był w cenie)

Resztę jak dotąd robiliśmy sami. 

Generalnie nie planujemy zbyt wiele powierzać w ręce fachowców - pewnie instalację CO, podłączenie rozdzielni elektrycznej, wykończenie schodów (w drewnie)...

----------


## pit79

ja zrobiłem na chwilę obecną

sam: 
fundament
zagęszczanie piachu,
chudziak
wymurowałem jeden komin
ogrodzenie działki
ocieplenie domu z zwenątrz wełną
elewacja
ściany szczytowe
wstawiłem okna na piętrze, 
bramę garażową
alarm
elektrykę

fachowcy postawili mi tylko ściany i zrobili wieźbę dachową.
planuje że będę jeszcze musiał kogoś wziąć do

wylewek
 dachu
 i ew kogoś do zestrojenia  pieca z podłogówką 

resztę zrobie sam

----------


## mario1976

zrobiłem
- kafelki kotłownia + garaż
- ocieplenie poddasza + KG (na gotowo)
- skułem sam (ojciec + teśc) całą wylewkę (180m2)   :Wink2:  
- dziesiątki niewielkich prac, z których robią się setki "roboczo - godzin". Jakiś otwór, szpachla, gładzie etc.
- kabel energetyczny od płotu do domu
- płyta OSB stryszek + wyłaz

do zrobiebia samemu:
- taras w drewnie
- ogrodzenie
- malowanie wszystkich wnętrz, trochę tapety
- podłogi cała góra (deska barlinecka)
- parapety zew. i wew (montaż)


Ogólnie od stanu surowego zamknietego na budowie spędzam 5-6 dni w tygodniu od 18 do 21.30. Taka największa praca samodzielna to ocieplenie poddasza + KG. Robimy to z ojcem i tesciem.

Czy się opłaca ?
Karton gipsy na górze to w moim przypadku robocizna około 10 000
Kafelki garaż + kotłownia 1800
Malowanie - nie wiem jakie są stawki.
Płot - robocizna około 7 tysięcy w moim przypadku
Taras  - 2-3 tysiące
Podłoga około 2 000

Czyli tak na szybko prawie 24 000. Jakbym brał fachowcóa na wszystkie pierdoły jakich nie licze myślę, że doszłoby około 7-10 000.

Czy sie opłaca? Jakbym miał większy budżet to się nie opłaca (synek za mną tęskni, żona także   :sad:  ) Jestem przemęczony, podenerwowany i zły.
Ale przy naszych funduszach musimy. Pozostaje satysfakcja. Myślę, że jak ktoś kto przy budowie ograniczył się do wkręcenia żarówki powie swoijemu synowi, że "wybudował dom" będzie miał mniejszą satysfakcję niż ja   :Wink2:  .

----------


## bladyy78

Ja swoich fachowców wywaliłem po miesiącu roboty:
Czego nie zrobiłem:
- kominów nie murowałem
- nie murowałem ścian parteru, ale poddasze już murowałem sam
- nie montowałem sam okien
- nie kładłem blachy na dach, ale więźbę robiłem sam ze znajomym.  
- elektryk kładł mi prąd tylko na parterze, ja to zaś na poddaszu
Resztę robót wykonuje sam: fundament,szalowanie i zbrojenie stropów,tynki,wylewki,instalacja c.o,instalacja cwu jest w trakcie, ocieplenie poddasza, stelaż oraz montaż płyt g.k.
Resztę rzeczy których nie wymieniłem też zamierzam sam wykonać.
 Jedynie fachowców może wezmę do położenia tynku na styropianie i do zrobienia wylewki na tarasie.

----------


## RadziejS

Razem z ojcem zrobiliśmy wszystko co na fotce oprócz więźby, dachu, tynków wew. (gipsowe agregatem).

Nie zrobimy sami też wylewek. Poza tym chyba wszystko sami już do końca.

Większość się opłaca robić samemu, ale kosztem czasu i zmęczenia. Łatwo nie jest, ale satysfakcja sporo wynagradza. Pracujemy w soboty 8-19 i w tygodniu 18.30-21.15 ale niecodziennie. Wykorzystałem również większość urlopu i przerwę w zatrudnieniu na budowę.

----------


## Margoth*

Na razie nic, a kończymy stan surowy.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Sami zrobiliśmy:

1. skręcanie i montaż mebli do kuchni i w ogóle wszystkich mebli "ikeowskich", montaż zabudowy garderoby,
2. montaż karniszy, oświetlenia wewnętrznego, zewnętrznego, w tym lampy w bruku,
3. malowanie drzwi wewnętrznych,
4. malowanie strychu (po którym to malowaniu dostałam silnej reakcji uczuleniowej i cała reszta malowania poszła w ręce fachowców), 
5. poprawka po "fachoFFcach" ocieplenia jaskółek - od nowa ocieplenie i deski.

+ do zrobienia zostaje:
6. założenie ogrodu

Więcej nie robiliśmy ze względu na...brak czasu. Po prostu nie mamy kiedy pracowac fizycznie na budowie..

----------


## rusek007

Tymi ręcami zrobiłem:   :cool:  
Instalację elektryczną+internet+TVSAT+telefon+domofon.
Intalecje hydrauliczne z kominkiem pw, podłogówką i grzejnikami.
Montaż stolarki wewnętrznej.
Styropiany na podłogi.
Ocieplenie poddasza+płyty GK.
Zabudowa strychu.
Gres,  płytki i panele.
Parapety wewnętrzne.
Plantowanie ogrodu i wykonanie jego oświetlenia.
Pozostało  ogrodzenie, drewutnia, barierki na balkonach, podbitka (w odległej przyszłości) i dokończenia łazienek oraz sporo "duperelek"    :Wink2:   (np: odboje do drzwi, itp)

----------


## Rav

Sami?
Wszystko.
Oprócz murów, tynków i wylewek.

No i jeszcze mebli do kuchni nie robiłem, bo nie chciało mi się z tym bawić... ale już szafy wnękowe i tym podobne jak najbardziej.

----------


## daggulka

mpoplaw - chooopie ... bo masz do niej złe podejście  :Lol:   ... powiedz jej: dobra, jak mi to pomożesz zrobić to nie wynajmę fachowców a za zaoszczędzona kasę bedziesz se mogła kupić ... (i tutaj masz do wyboru szereg możliwości - Ty lepiej znasz własną żonę  :Wink2:   :big grin:  )

----------


## daggulka

acha, i rzecz którą bedzie se mogła kupić ma być taka, która kupic i tak trza bedzie ... musisz to rozegrać dyplomatycznie   :big grin:

----------


## bigrw

a ja zrobiłem wszystko sam .... z pomocą zony i mocno zaawansowanego wiekowo teścia....
fundamenty ściany piwnicy, parteru, poddasza.
stropy nad piwnicą i parterem schody dach pokrycie dachu
ocieplenie dachu instalacje el. c.o. wodną , kanalizację
ocieplam dom obecnie....15 cm styro
posadzki mam do zrobienia na parterze i na poddaszu....
i zrobić wykończeniówke....
ale i to się zrobi....
250 m2 trzy kondygnacje (piwnica, parter i poddasze) piwnica pod całościa domu...
cały koszt.... z materiałami na wykończeniówke 210 tys. zł

----------


## piterazim

samemu - szybciej wymienić co inni zrobili  :Wink2:  

u mnie ściany, tynki, posadzkę z miksokreta, okna i dach - majstry (chociaż pełne deskowanie zrobiłem sam)

resztę we własnym zakresie - czasami kogoś z rodziny do pracy zmotywuję  

z outsourcingu tylko jeszcze kuchnię mi zrobią

----------


## michall.m

Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem tego co sami zrobiliście, brawo  :smile: 

polakierowałam podłogi , góra i dół  :smile: 
mam zamiar jeszcze pomalować ściany, jeden pokój już za mną  :Wink2:  
ale sama jestem z córeczką i sama buduję  :smile:

----------


## dorothy

Ja też jestem pod wrażeniem waszych umiejętności  :big grin: .Jak większość z was też próbujemy zrobić samemu co się da.(ja+mąż+tata).Zawsze parę złotych zostanie w kieszeni.Czekam na resztę forumowiczów  :Wink2:

----------


## lee28

Mnie się udało :
1. Instalację woda + kanalizacja
2. Instalację elektryczną, alarmową, TV, internet
3. Przyłącze  wody, kanalizacji, prądu (kopała oczywiście koparka i wcinki robili ludzie z wodociągów, ale ja położyłem wszystkie rury i kable)
4. Układałem styropiany i izolacje pod wylewki
5. Instalacja wentylacji mechanicznej + GWC rurowy
6. Wymurowałem ściany działowe na parterze i piętrze (z pomocą ojca) bo majster zniknął z budowy
7. Instalację centralnego odkurzania 

Jeszcze mi pozostało:
8. Ułożenie drewnianych desek na tarasie (deski zakupione)
9. Wykończenie piwnicy (płytki na podłogi, malowanie, wprawienie drzwi)
10. Zrobienie płotu
11. uporządkowanie działki

----------


## irek.w

Dużo nie zrobiłem dopiero biorę rozpęd.

Zmontowałem dwa kominy Schidla/7,8 i 8,5 m/,kanalizacja,ocieplenie stropu i poddasza.

----------


## Tedii

Podobnie jak *jamaju* łatwiej powiedzieć ,co sam nie zrobiłem.  :Wink2:

----------


## Leszko

Co robili inni (za kasę):
wykop,
fundament,
ściany nośne,
dach,
tynki-cekolowanie-malowanie,
kostka na zewnątrz,
schody drewniane,
struktura na zewnątrz.
balustrada
ogólnie za to wszystko robocizna wydałem 21 000 tyś tj 2003-2007r

reszta bez kosztów robocizny to już nasza robota z której jesteśmy bardzo dumni  :big grin:

----------


## bogus33

witam!

ciekawy temat.
sam z tatą i teściem:
- izolacja pionowa fundamentu
- docieplenie stropu skośnego nad poddaszem
- montaż parapetów wew.
- odprowadzenie kanalizacji deszczowej
- obsypanie fund. z zewnątrz
- plantowanie części terenu
- impregnacja więźby
- ułożenie papy i jej zgrzanie na ślepej wylewce.
- wykonanie boazerii na podbitkę i pomalowanie.

o reszcie osiągnięć postaram się jeszcze napisać.

----------


## mwnn

To i ja coś dodam od siebie  :smile:  i powiem, że cała wykończeniówkę będę robił sam (czasem trochę zagonię ojca do pomocy).
Na chwilę obecną jestem w trakcie ocieplania poddasza (skosy + sufity) bo konstrukcję już zrobiłem.

A to lista co jeszcze będę robił:
- kafelkowanie: 3 łazienkii.
- położenie gresu: kuchania, salon, hol (dolny i górny), wiatrołap, kotłownia, garaż, taras.
- ogrodzenie.
- podjazd do garażu.
- malowanie.
- panele (tam gdzie nie będzie gresu - 5 pomieszczeń).
- parapety wewętrzne (montaż).
- montaż drzwi wewnętrznych.
- elewacja.
- i pewnie jeszcze coś  :smile:  

Fakt faktem, że to wszystko pochłania sporo czasu (niestety kosztem rodziny bo wszystko spada na żonę) i energii (jak wracam do domu to chce mi się nic). Ale powoli do celu. Przewżnie pracuje w weekendy w godzinach 9-20, a w tygodniu 17-19, bo do domu po pracy wracam po 16.

----------


## Tomkii

No to ja przy tym wyglądam kiepsko:
- wycinka 30 drzew (miejsce pod budowę),
- elektryka,
- alarm,
- kanalizacja,
- częściowo woda,
- ocieplenie stropów,
- biały montaż.
Do tego mase pierdułek  :smile:

----------


## zibi5

Witam mam stan surowy zamknięty buduję z żoną bardzo mi pomaga więżbę zrobił  mi teściu ja byłem za pomocnika okna wstawiła firma

----------


## Andriu

ja robiłem nadbudowe poddasza i ogólnie z fachowców nie jestem zadowolony, a robili mi gładzie, murownie kominów, tynki, wiąźbe, i całą hydraulikę. Fachowcy o dachu nie zrobili mi kontr łat, źle docięli podbitkę przy boku dachu tak że wróble mi włażą pod dachówkę, jedynie zadowolony jestem z hydraulika.
Sam robiłem, wylewki, ocieplenie, murowałem ścianki wewnętrzne, robiłem zabudowę suche tynki, układałem płytki, biały montaż, malowałem pomieszczenia, wstawiałem okna i drzwi parapety, instalacje elektryczną z kuzynem, obecnie robie meble.

----------


## rob***

Myślę, że jak ktoś kto przy budowie ograniczył się do wkręcenia żarówki powie swoijemu synowi, że "wybudował dom" będzie miał mniejszą satysfakcję niż ja 


Zgadza się, ale tylko satysfakcję ! Jak syn podrośnie na tyle, aby zrozumieć, ze tata sam wybudował dom, to ...wzruszy ramionami,  "ok ojciec, ale co z tego ?!!

Konkluzja : szkoda wysiłku i czasu ! Poświęć go do lepiej synowi - zwróci się stukrotnie !!

Rob.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Myślę, że jak ktoś kto przy budowie ograniczył się do wkręcenia żarówki powie swoijemu synowi, że "wybudował dom" będzie miał mniejszą satysfakcję niż ja 
> 
> 
> Zgadza się, ale tylko satysfakcję ! Jak syn podrośnie na tyle, aby zrozumieć, ze tata sam wybudował dom, to ...wzruszy ramionami,  "ok ojciec, ale co z tego ?!!
> 
> Konkluzja : szkoda wysiłku i czasu ! Poświęć go do lepiej synowi - zwróci się stukrotnie !!
> 
> Rob.


Moje myslenie jest bliskie tej filozofii, choć generalnie mam sobie dużo do zarzucenia, jeśli chodzi o ilość czasu poświęcana moim dzieciom. Uważam, że nie zawsze warto samemu zastępować fachowca, bo bilans zysków i strat i tak nie zawsze jest wymierny w pieniądzach. Ja w domu zrobiłem dużo różnej drobnicy, do której albo nie warto zatrudniać fachowca (za mała skala roboty), albo robiłem to niejako przy okazji (kupiłem żyrandol albo jakieś gniazdko, to sobie zainstaluję), albo szkoda czasu na czekanie na fachowca. Ale budowlańcem to juz nie byłem i nie będę. Po prostu mam inny zawód  :big grin:

----------


## slawkin

Wczoraj wstawiłem drzwi między garażem i domem - własnoręcznie  :smile: 

Wcześniej:
- instalacja wodna i kanalizy w plastiku zgrzewanym z pomocą fachowca.
- ułożenie styropianu pod wylewki

Tylko tyle, bo na więcej nie starczyło czasu i śmiałości dla swych umiejętności  :smile:

----------


## KotSylwester

Witka, 

My z narzeczoną i teściem:

(niepokolei)

-malowanie
-tynkowanie
-panele
-instalacja elektryczna, instalacja sieci: komputerowej, satelitarnej, telefonicznej i kableki do głośników, sygnałowe - wszystko w ścianach
-wyburzanie ścian - frajda, ale potem trzeba wynosić gruz   :Roll:  
-wstawianie futryn drewnianych i metalowych 
-stawianie ścianek z KG
-tworzenie przeróżnych mebelków TV z KG
-przyklejanie listew styropianowych i poliuretanowych oddzielających kolor ściany od sufitu
-skręcanie mebli kuchennych
-montaż oświetlenia (sufit i kontrukcje KG)
-renowacje mebli i drzwi drewniancyh (szlifowanie, skrobanie, bejcowanie, lakierowanie)
-hydraulika zgrzewana, przeróbki instalacji wodnej, zrobienie kranu przed domem (rurka od hydroforni), instalacja pneumatyczna w garażu
-spawanie kontrukcji stalowych (jakieś kraty itp)
-obsadzanie krat (piwnica)
-ścianki z cegły czerwonej (na razie zamurowywanie drzwi, niedługo ściana o promieniu 90cm)
-instalacja DGP, fachowcy schrznili, więc kupiłem turbinę, poprowadziłem rury, i grzeje luks  :smile: 
-montaż wanny 140x140  :smile: 
-montaż gniazdek itp
-zrywanie podłóg sosnowych (80mkw)
-wywiezienie 14m sześciennych (a ze 14 ton) piachu żwirowego z wiórami, który był pod deskami podłogowymi


Najbliższe prace, których jeszcze nie robiłem:
-Podłączenie rozdzielni elektrycznej
-stawianie ściany z czerwonej cegły (łuk fi 1800)
-przekuwanie stropu i "pozostawienie reszty po wycinku koła  :smile:  - schody
-montaż schodów metalowych (pewnie 2010)
-montaż parapetów wewnętrznych
-układanie płytek
-kompletna istalacja wodna w łazience
-podłogówka wodna + podłączenie do pieca (może podłączy fachowiec? nie wiem)

Ale się pochwaliłem  :smile:

----------


## Bezdomna

Widzę, że co drugi forumowicz to prawdziwy Bob budowniczy  :smile:  Napiszcie, proszę, czy macie jakieś kwalifikacje, doświadczenie, czy talent po prostu. My chcieliśmy dużo rzeczy sami zrobić, żeby zaoszczędzić. Okazało się, że to wszystko nie jest takie łatwe, jak na rysunkach instruktażowych. Mała łazienkę obkładaliśmy płytami gk kilka dni. Łamały się przy nacinaniu, potem zjeżdżały po kleju, w efekcie jest krzywo, badziewnie i prawie do rozwodu podczas prac doszło. Ech, zazdroszczę talentu....

----------


## ms.

Razem z mężem zrobiliśmy:

- doprowadzenie kanalizacji od budynku do studzienki
- po elektryku dodaliśmy tu i ówdzie gniazda
- ocieplenie ściany w garażu
- układanie i instalacji alarmu
- rozkładanie styropianiu pod wylewki
- ocieplenie całego budynku
- montaż schodów strychowych
- gres w kotłowni
- instalacja osprzętu elektrycznego
- gruntowanie ścian, malowanie
- podłączenie zlewozmywaka i zlewu technicznego w kotłowni

Jeszcze parę rzeczy zostało do zrobienia - kostka na tarasach, odwodnienie wokół budynku, zbiorniki na deszczówkę.

----------


## budulec1

Ja zrobiłem jajecznicę

----------


## MARTiiii

- nadzór ;P
- instalacje tv, komp, tel.
- odkurzacz centralny
- styropian pod wylewki
- gładzie
- malowanie, gruntowanie
- tynkowanie garażu wew.
- wylewki, izolacje na balkonach
- podłoga z desek na strychu
- wszelkie gniazdka, włączniki, lampy
- montaż jednych zew.drzwi do garazu
- trochę zabudowy GK ale malutko bo nie miał kto pomóc
- malowanie / impregnowanie dodatkowo więżby i innych elemntów dachu
- panele, listwy
- podlaczenie wszelkiej armatury
- jakieś drobne przekładanie kabli elektrycznych, zmiany miejsca puszek
- przerobienie ogrodzenia


Nie zrobiłem bo niemogłem, a żałuję:
- położenia wełny przynajmniej między krokwie 
- zabudowa poddasza z GK, trzeba dwoje  :sad: 


Z gdybania  :smile:  Jak by to byl dom parterowy to by się samemu ociepliło i potynkowało.

----------


## KotSylwester

*Bezdomna*, u mnie to raczej podglądanie fachowców, rozmawianie z nimi, ze znajomymi kto jak robił, fora internetowe itp. Doświadczenie w tej działce zdobywam na bieżąco w miarę potrzeb. 

Jak widziałem że za rozłożenie rurek do podłogówki mam zapłacić kilkaset zł od pokoju, to sobie pomyślałem: Mam płacić komuś za tak fajną, czystą i przyjemną robotę? A niby czem? Nie po to patrzyłem jak robią, obejrzałem dziesiątki zdjęć w necie i poczytałem parę tematów żeby za połozenie rurki płacić. Jest pare podstawowych zasad, które trzeba znać i już. Jak przyjdzie ten dzień to na pewno się upewnię do paru kwestii.

Elektryka zawsze była dla mnie logiczna, więc jak poparzyłem, że to rzeczywiście się tak robi to robię i u siebie.

Instalacje ze zgrzewanych rurek, to też bajka. Kupiłem sobie zgrzewarkę za grosze na allegro i robię to sam. Tu ciekawa historia. Kiedyś zapytałem hydraulika ile takie coś się ceni. A on jakieś kosmiczne pieniądze powiedział. A potem na allegro znalazłem za 80zł  :smile:  Z nożycami do cięcia rurek  :smile:  Urządzenie proste do potęgi. Ustawianie temp, elementy grzejne nakręcane... Banalna sprawa - polecam  :smile: 

Z karton-gipsem było podobnie, patrzę że to jak klocki lego :smile: 

Wiara w siebie i podejście: "To proste, nie będę miał z tym problemu" czyni cuda.   :big grin:

----------


## brachol

Ja jak do tej pory samodzielnie (przy pomocy ojca, przyszlego szwagra i tescia) zbudowalem budynek gospodarczy 60 m2 dach dwuspadowy natomiast w domu jestem na etapie ukladania wiezby dachowej mam 70% krokwi ustawionych i robie z doskoku jak jest lepsza pogoda 
Reszte prac poza kilkoma planuje wykonac we wlasnym zakresie 
A co do uwierzenia we wlasne sily to z tego co zauwazylem dominuja dwa poglady:
1. Przeciez jest to dosc proste i dam rade to sam zrobic - moj poglad
2. Na pewno nie umie tego zrobic i wole zarabiac pieniadze na tym na czym sie znam budowanie zostawiajac "fachowcom"

----------


## dziubek25077

Ja też raczej szybciej wymienie czego nie zrobiłem, albo raczej czego nie zrobie.  :smile: 
Jestem na etapie zerowym, jak dotąd:
- wykop pod fundament (ręcznie) - ok 250 ton ziemi i piasku
- szalunki ław, wieńca i płyty stropowej
- murowanie ścian piwnicy i fundamentów
Jak narazie to chyba wszystko co robiliśmy, beton oczywiście B-20 z betoniarni bo nie widze sensu robienia czegoś czego w warunkach domowych nie jestem w stanie zobić.
NA przyszłość napewno nie zrobie sam dachu i niektórych instalacji, reszta wszystko własnymi ręcami, o mojeg ojca,
Pozdro !!!

----------


## ninjacorps

Zazdroszczę...
Ale mi trudno zrobić coś samej z  10-miesięcznym synem   :Confused:   A chętnie bym porobiła...
No i koszty zwiększają się ogromnie...

----------


## Andriu

*Bezdomna* ja z zawodu jestem technikiem  stolarzem, potem studiowałem i miałem firemke żeby zarobić i chwytałem sie różnych rzeczy a to meble, malowanie, a przeważnie płytki. Po studiach z powodu braku zatrudnienia w nowym zawodzie kontynuowałem działalność i rozpocząłem nadbudowe domu, a teraz mam robote w nowym zawodzie i za to dużo czasu na takie roboty bo nie mogę nigdzie dorabiać, więc sam grzebie sobie w domku.

----------


## sailor_ro

Dużo małych i czasami niezauważalnych rzeczy,a z większych to:
0)impregnacja więźby
1)daszek nad drzwiami wejściowymi(aktualnie do przeróbki,bo koncepcja sie zmieniła)
2)ocieplenie poddasza (wspolnie z żoną i bratem)
3)stelaże i płyty GK (jw)
4)niwelacja terenu


a w planach .... jeszcze dużo przede mną  :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

dużo, naprawdę
Impregnowałem więźbę
Zagęszczałem wszystko
Kanaliza
Kominek - całość-czyli obudowa + rozprowadzenie ciepła
Ogrodzenie+brama
Rekultywacja terenu
Ocieplenie poddasza
Taras i pod tarasem
Kostka brukowa
Rośliny
Malowanie
Garaz - wszystko
i..............już nawet nie pamietam............
Lampy i oświetlenie
Kontakty
Gniazdka
Gładzie (nie wszędzie)
Wylewki...
Piwnica 
No kurde masa była tego
Ale zapłaciłem kosztem obowiązków - i sie odbiło.
Nie polecam kosztem swojej pracy.
Bo ja 3 lata walczyłem potem żeby odzyskać klientów straconych przez budowę.
Dzisiaj unormowałem, ale starty większe niż gdybym sie tak bardzo nie angażował

----------


## kolorado

Właśnie tak zastanawiam się, kiedy macie na to wszystko czas? Możliwości są dwie: albo kosztem pracy (chyba że nie pracujecie), albo budowa ciągnie się niemiłosiernie długo. Ja przyznam się szczerze, zrobiłem niewiele. Głównie drobne rzeczy, do który nie warto było kogoś brać, albo nikogo nie było pod ręką - tego typu historie.
Z tego co tutaj czytam, to można by wysnuć wniosek, że każdy kto buduje dom, co najmniej połowę zrobił sam! Wydaje mi się, że to mylny obraz, bo po prostu ludzie mojego pokroju, którzy na budowie zrobili niewiele bądź nic, nie udzielają się tutaj. A szkoda. Nie wiem też zupełnie jaki był powód założenia tego wątku przez autorkę, moim zdaniem niewiele on wnosi w temacie wymiany doświadczeń.
Jeszcze tylko tyle napiszę, że jedyny wolny czas jaki mam, to w sobotę i niedzielę. Gdyby chciał coś zrobić samemu, na pewno musiałbym się w kolejnych tematach dokształcać (co zresztą i tak robię, żeby pilnować wykonawców), więc na robotę zostałaby niedziela. chyba budowałbym 10 lat albo dłużej...

----------


## RadziejS

Ja swoją budowę zaplanowałem na 3 lata, praca we własnym zakresie (2 os.), soboty, urlop i po pracy ok 3h dziennie, ale niecodziennie  :Smile:  faktem jest, że ciągnie się to niemiłosiernie (we własnym odczuciu).

----------


## bobiczek

> Właśnie tak zastanawiam się, kiedy macie na to wszystko czas? Możliwości są dwie: albo kosztem pracy (chyba że nie pracujecie), albo budowa ciągnie się niemiłosiernie długo.
> Z tego co tutaj czytam, to można by wysnuć wniosek, że każdy kto buduje dom, co najmniej połowę zrobił sam! Wydaje mi się, że to mylny obraz
> Jeszcze tylko tyle napiszę, że jedyny wolny czas jaki mam, to w sobotę i niedzielę.


No ja właśnie w soboty wolne i niedziele woziłem rano kafelkarza, który też miał czas tylko w soboty i niedziele.
Obiadki zjadał i zapierdzielał. Ale lepszego fachmana nie poznałem nigdy.
Pracował u szefa w tygodniu za dobre pieniądze - a wolne miał w soboty i niedziele. Więc woziłem autkiem z domu i do domu, ale nie żałuję
Poświęciłem je wtedy, za to jadę na narty do Cichego w piątek, na cały tydzień - hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrra

----------


## lee28

> Właśnie tak zastanawiam się, kiedy macie na to wszystko czas? Możliwości są dwie: albo kosztem pracy (chyba że nie pracujecie), albo budowa ciągnie się niemiłosiernie długo. Ja przyznam się szczerze, zrobiłem niewiele. Głównie drobne rzeczy, do który nie warto było kogoś brać, albo nikogo nie było pod ręką - tego typu historie.
> Z tego co tutaj czytam, to można by wysnuć wniosek, że każdy kto buduje dom, co najmniej połowę zrobił sam! Wydaje mi się, że to mylny obraz, bo po prostu ludzie mojego pokroju, którzy na budowie zrobili niewiele bądź nic, nie udzielają się tutaj. A szkoda. Nie wiem też zupełnie jaki był powód założenia tego wątku przez autorkę, moim zdaniem niewiele on wnosi w temacie wymiany doświadczeń.
> Jeszcze tylko tyle napiszę, że jedyny wolny czas jaki mam, to w sobotę i niedzielę. Gdyby chciał coś zrobić samemu, na pewno musiałbym się w kolejnych tematach dokształcać (co zresztą i tak robię, żeby pilnować wykonawców), więc na robotę zostałaby niedziela. chyba budowałbym 10 lat albo dłużej...


Ja wszystko robiłem po pracy, kończę przeważnie 15-16 i potem spokojnie mogę 4-5 godzin popracować na budowie. Do tego sobota, no i czasami niedziele jak trzeba było coś pilnie zrobić. Budowa trwała 2,5 roku, z czego prawie 11 miesięcy na budowie nic się nie działo, a mogło się dziać, ze względu na nieterminowych "fachofców".

----------


## monikaa13

Ja jak czytam o waszych dokonaniach to zazdroszczę. Chciałabym robic sama z mężem i wiem, że na pewno mąż by wiedział co robić. Poza tym jest jeszcze teść, który zna się naprawdę na wielu rzeczach ale... maż nie zgadza się na takie rozwiązanie. Ma pracę, w domu jest około 17, ew. mógłby przyjeżdżać o 16. Pozostaje jeszcze sobota i niedziela. Czy to nie za mało na budowę domu. Mówi, że woli lepiej nagdodziny porobić  :smile:  
Mam nadzieję, że wykończeniówkę już sami pociągnięmy w niektórych miejscach, bo całości na pewno nie. 

Zazdroszczę tym co budują sami tym bardziej jak patrzę na ceny robocizny  :smile:

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Zazdroszczę tym co budują sami tym bardziej jak patrzę na ceny robocizny


Ja najbardziej zazdroszczę tym co maja tyle pieniedzy, że ich stać na takich fachowców, którzy w rączke pocałują i zapytają sie jeszcze czy nie trzeba w czymś pomóc  :Lol:  
Racjonalnie rzecz biorąc decyzja o tym czy robić samemu, czy zlecić fachowcowi, powinna zależeć od relacji pomiedzy własnymi dochodami, a cenami robocizny. Im mniejsze dochody z stosunku do cen robocizny, tym wieksza chęc wyręczania fachowca. 
No, jest jeszcze aspekt zufania - największe ma sie oczywiście do samego siebie  :Lol:

----------


## dorothy

Nie wszystkim da się dogodzić,jedni uważają temat za ciekawy  :smile:   inni nie  :sad:  wszyscy mają prawo do wypowiedzi  :Wink2:  
Może ten temat komuś doda wiary w siebie,że można kilka rzeczy zrobić samemu i zaoszczędzić dużo kasy oraz uświadomić ile tak naprawdę ciężkiej pracy wkładamy aby spełnić nasze marzenia...
pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych

----------


## KotSylwester

Taka mała ciekawostka.

Często (nie w tym temacie) jak ktoś pisze, wczoraj położyliśmy podłogówkę, nie ma na myśli roboty wykonanej przez siebię samego. Każdy mówi: Zmieniłem wczoraj olej w silniku, a nie byłem w Warsztacie na wymianie, taki skrót myślowy a wprowadza w błąd. 

To odpowiedź na pytanie czy ten temat coś wnosi.Wnosi i to wiele. Daje wiare wielu ludziom że skoro inni sami robili i ja mogę a nie bać się że wszystko co niefachowiec robi to zchranione być musi.

----------


## profus

Ja zrobiłem niewiele (wg mojej żony)   :Lol:  bo: nie stawiałem ścian, dachu czyli "grubej" budowlanki , a to co robiłem to takie pierdoły, które  .......... chyba "same się robią".

Pierdoły to:
- wodna izolacja ścian piwnicy,
- malowanie ozdobnych elementów więźby i deskowania (nadbitka),
- montaż "wróblówki",
- ocieplenie połowy domu,
- położenie papy termozgrzewalnej na chudziaku,
- rozkładanie styropianu pod pod wylewkę,
- rozłożenie instalacji odkurzacza centralnego,
- położenie kabli internetowych i TV-Sat (z uruchomieniem),
- dołożenie zapomnianych kabli elektrycznych, domofonowych, zewnętrznych itp.
- podłączenie gniazdek i włączników elektrycznych,
- izolacja wodna, ocieplenie i wylewka balkonu,
- wykonanie parapetów zewnętrznych z klinkieru,
- obłożenie kamieniem ozdobnym niektórych ścian i wnęk,
- montaż oświetlenia, karniszy itp.,
- montaż anteny naziemnej,

----------


## bobiczek

I nie zapominajcie o tym, że to, co sie zrobi całkowicie samemu, bez pomocy - cieszy podwójnie, a jak potem na gotowo wyjdzie nieźle, to zawsze pozostaje dodatkowa satysfakcja.
Że to moje i tylko moje w tym moim domu.
Cieszy naprawdę mocno

----------


## Margoth*

O, widzę, że temat się nieco zmienił   :big grin:  

A co ja mam powiedzieć: w domu mąż - elektryk, ze wszystkimi państwowymi uprawnieniami (bez ograniczeń napięcia), a instalację elektryczną będzie robił fachowiec? Mąż mówi, że nie ma czasu i mu się nie chce.
Ale muszę go pochwalić, bo wczoraj przez kilka godzin malował deski na podbitkę, którą to czynność powinna robić nasza ekipa, bo bierze za to prawie 70k.

----------


## malgosia0023

Od murów po instalację,tynki,wylwki to robili fachowcy.Reszta sami.No może jeszcze fachowcy ułożą parkiet,zrobią meble w kuchni.
Mąż nie ma czasu,zresztą wychodzi z założnia że:"zarób sam i aj zarobić innym"-jak to słyszę to mam ochotę wyjść z domu   :oops:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## dorothy

*Margoth* nietrać wiary,może męża da się jakoś zmotywować lub przekupić,my kobiety znamy przecież wiele sposobów...  :Wink2:

----------


## kuba 66

W itam ja u siebie robilem bez scian prawie wsio a co jak se lubie,i tak  fundanent  stropy/szalunki+zbrojenie krycie dachu/blacha  tynki to bylo za duzo ale wylewki i podioga to to juz ja woda prad kanaliza od c.o. tobyla firma   malowania czy szklenia okien to nie licze bo to sa duperelki  szambo i ogrodzenie i oczko wodne tez acha i schody oblozone drewnem.  Dom dwupietrowy 2razy100m2 a teraz od 5 lat tylko griluje bo mam lenia    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dorothy

Może ktoś jeszcze czymś się pochwali...

----------


## Bezdomna

Mnie to forum i wątki typu "Zrobiłem to sam" jak najbardziej zachęcały do własnej, ale niestety okazało się, że mam dwie lewe ręce i to, co takie proste dla większości dla mnie okazały się nie do zrobienia. A czas by się znalazł, tylko jak mam się męczyć, a potem żyć z tym mizernym efektem, to wole uciułać na fachowca.

----------

> Może ktoś jeszcze czymś się pochwali...


jesli Ci to w czymkolwiek pomoze to np. sam tyczyłem ...
spróbujesz ?

----------


## dorothy

No tego to jeszcze nikt nie napisał.Może poprostu jesteś z zawodu geodetą   :Wink2:

----------

> No tego to jeszcze nikt nie napisał.Może poprostu jesteś z zawodu geodetą


powiem Ci w tajemnicy - nie jestem  :big grin:

----------


## mazepa

Niewiele tego, ale satysfakcja: ogromna!
Oto, co wykonaliśmy wspólnie z małżem:
- zagęszczanie fundamentów
- obsadzanie wszystkich drzwi + listwy ozdobne
- montaż parapetów wewn.
- krypta na wannę
- montaż ceramiki i baterii
- montaż mebli do garderoby
- montaż mebli kuchennych
- przycinanie wykładziny w trzech pokojach (sama!)
- montaż oświetlenia
- balustrady na balkonach i schodach wewn.
- przenoszenie mebli (z pomocą mamy i syna)
- przycieranie tynków (po pseudo-fachmanach  :Evil:  )
- malowanie
- ogrodzenie (z pomocą spawacza)
- montaż anteny TV na dachu
- montaż kratek wentylacyjnych
- skuwanie 4 m2 glazury i 2m2 gresu ("fachman"  :Evil:  )
... i parę innych pierdułek.
I w dalszym ciągu jest coś do zrobienia...

----------


## Krzychos

Jak czytam Wasze posty a w nich ilość prac które sami zrobiliście to do chodzę do wniosku, że jestem nie dosyć że leniwy to jeszcze nic nie umiem zrobić sam i na niczym się nie znam.

A oto dlaczego u mnie prawie wszystkie pracy wykonywali fachowcy:

1. Żeby zrobić coś samemu na własnej budowie trzeba gdzieś już wcześniej coś takiego robić chociażby w formie pomocnika, np. u ojca na budowie, u dziadka, wujka, w pracy zawodowej lub w poprzednim mieszkaniu albo starym domu. Nie każdy miał taką możliwość. Oczywiście są książki, inernet, można popytać znajomych ale uważam, że bez wcześniejszego nawet najmniejszego doświadczenia nie warto robić niczego w swoim wymarzonym domu. 

2. Trzeba mięć sporo czasu i niezbyt męczącą a przede wszystkim mało stresującą pracę, żeby po pracy chodzić lub dojeżdżać na budowę i jescze coś tam robić. Mógłbym się urywać wcześniej z pracy, brać urlopy kiedy chcę, ale wtedy po prostu mniej zarobię. Ale jeszcze ważniejsze jest to, że przy mniejszej obecności i zaangażowaniu w pracy ominełoby mnie część zleceń, awnas w pracy lub ktoś mógłby wskoczyć na moje skądinąd niezłe stanowisko. A to w perspektywie czasu jest ważniejsze niż doraźne obniżenie kosztów budowy.

3. Trzeba mieszkać  i pracować blisko budowy. Przecież sporo ludzi buduje domy poza miastem a wiadomo jak jest z dojazdami (korki).

4. Żeby coś zrobić samemu trzeba też mieć odpowiednie narzędzia. Jeśli się ich nie ma to należy kupić - wydatek pieniędzy, a majstrzy narzędzia już mają.

5. Czasami piszecie, że np: ściany zewnętrzne stawia fachowiec a działowe sami lub jakiej instalcje kładziecie sami a majster tylko coś tam zgrzewa lub podłącza. A nie wszyscy wykonawcy zwłaszcza ci dobrzy chcą iść na taki układ. Im się to nie opłaca, nie chcą dokańczać po inwestorach, robić coć tam częściowo lub na raty. To wiąże sie też z ingerencja w ich pracę a tego nikt nie lubi.

6. Budujuąc samemu budowa trwa znacznie dłużej. Większość inwestorów ma zaciągnięte kredyty hipoteczne a wiadomo, że bank wymaga trzymania się jakiegoś harmonogramu prac i jakiegoś z reguły niezbyt odleglego terminu zakończenia budowy.

6. Uważam, że jak komuś zależy na porządnym i przede waszystkim ładnym i estetycznym wykończeniu domu nie warto tych trudniejszczych prac wykonywać samemu.  To może się nie opłacić. Bo co będzie jak kupicie kafelki po 100zł/m i je krzywo lub żle położycie. Przecież nawet  na forum widać jakie  ludzie mają problemy np. z żle działającym ogrzewaniem bo okazuje się, że robili sami.

----------


## e.jacek

no nie jestem taki znów ciemny...zrobiłbym powoli {bo nigdzie mi sie nie spieszy} to i owo ale fachowcy za nic nie chca robić reszty {przynajmniej tej grubszej} oni preferują  -w pakiecie   :ohmy:   ale i tak sporo rzeczy sobie fundnę...sam   :Wink2:

----------


## I.W.

> Witam,przeglądałam forum i myślę,że takiego tematu jeszcze nie było (a może sie mylę?  ).
> Ciekawa jestem ile rzeczy zrobiliście sami aby zaoszczędzić parę złotych.


cały garaż murowany z dachówką i więźbą, trzpienie żelbetowe, kanaliza, ubijanie piasku pod chudziak,chudziak, ściany działowe, zbrojenie wieńców i nadproży,i żeber w terivie, kolumny betonowe,  postawienie komina systemowego, łuki betonowe(nadproża) instalacja elektryczna, c.o.+op, wodna, wentylacyjna, płytki podłogacały parter  łazienka, kotłownia, ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa GK ,ścianki z GK na poddaszu osadzenie drzwi, parapetów, alarm,+zdalne sterowanie, inst. antenowa, tynki gipsowe + gładzie(brrr), sztukaterie gipsowe.
Właściwe ekipa zrobiła ławy fundamentowe +ściany fundamentowe, ściany nośne strop, dach, założenie okien.

----------


## I.W.

> Witam,przeglądałam forum i myślę,że takiego tematu jeszcze nie było (a może sie mylę?  ).
> Ciekawa jestem ile rzeczy zrobiliście sami aby zaoszczędzić parę złotych.


cały garaż murowany z dachówką i więźbą, trzpienie żelbetowe, kanaliza, ubijanie piasku pod chudziak,chudziak, ściany działowe, zbrojenie I wieńca (musiałem poprawić po sobie żle winkle zrobiłem  :Roll:  ) nadproży,i żeber w terivie, kolumny betonowe, schody przy tarasach  postawienie komina systemowego, łuki betonowe(nadproża),ścianka kolankowa+ słupki + II wieniec, instalacja elektryczna, c.o.+op, wodna, wentylacyjna, płytki podłoga cały parter  łazienka, kotłownia, ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa GK ,ścianki z GK na poddaszu osadzenie drzwi, parapetów, alarm,+zdalne sterowanie, inst. antenowa, tynki gipsowe + gładzie(brrr), sztukaterie gipsowe, ociep[lenie zewnętrzne + zaciągnięcie klejem, podbitka PCV, zabudowa ganków
Właściwe ekipa zrobiła ławy fundamentowe +ściany fundamentowe, ściany nośne strop, dach, założenie okien.

----------


## Krzychos

I.W. mogłeś to napisać krócej; że zrobiłeś sam prawie wszystko. 
Czytając te posty to myśle sobie, że w Polsce firmy budowlane nie powinny mieć racji bytu.
Jak będe chciał się podołować, to będę zaglądał na to forum.

----------


## I.W.

Może to wina systemu podatkowego  :Wink2:  
Skoro ja chcąc na to zarobić muszę zapłacić dużo $$$ podatków a firma która mi to zrobi również (pomijam fakt że najczęściej oni nie płacą choć żądają sporo)to ponad połowa kasy gdzieś znika. Na taki okres trafiłem że fachowcy( i tzw fahofcy) cenili się mocno. No to bardziej opłaca mi się olać to wszystko nie gonić za kasą  i pewne rzeczy zrobić samemu. W przeliczeniu na rękę mam niezłą dniówkę. Cierpi na tym tzw. rozwój zawodowy ale budowa też jest kształcąca tylko ciężko to ująć w CV.

----------


## Nefer

W domu, sama, osobiście robiłam zdjęcia.
I raz pozamiatałam.
I chyba już starczy  :smile:

----------


## Tomkii

> Jak czytam Wasze posty a w nich ilość prac które sami zrobiliście to do chodzę do wniosku, że jestem nie dosyć że leniwy to jeszcze nic nie umiem zrobić sam i na niczym się nie znam.
> 
> A oto dlaczego u mnie prawie wszystkie pracy wykonywali fachowcy:
> 
> 1. Żeby zrobić coś samemu na własnej budowie trzeba gdzieś już wcześniej coś takiego robić...


Przy części prac doświadczenie jest faktycznie niezbędne ale nie przesadzajmy.



> 2. Trzeba mięć sporo czasu i niezbyt męczącą a przede wszystkim mało stresującą pracę, żeby po pracy chodzić lub dojeżdżać na budowę i jescze coś tam robić....


Mam wolne weekendy (nie wszystkie) a drobne prace dało się robić po pracy. A praca na własnej budowie cieszy i potrafi nieźle odstresować. Nic tak nie zabija stresa jak walenie młotem w ścanę!  :wink: 
Robiłem sam bo (kolejność ma znaczenie):
- uważałem że zrobie lepiej niż wynajęta ekipa (bo im się zawsze spieszy!),
- akurat nie udało mi się znaleźć nikogo do tej pracy,
- trzeba było ratować sytuację bo fachowiec nawalił.
Fakt - to nie jest rozwiązanie dla tych co szukają porad "jak postawić dom w 6 miesięcy albo i krócej".
Jak mam chodzić pół roku i się prosić żeby ktoś wziął robotę a potem patrzeć jak marnuje materiał i odwala fuszerę to mnie trafia. Więc wyrabiam się w nowej specjalności.
Stawiania domu tylko fachowcom bym nie powierzył. Za dużo widziałem...
Np. gość od instalacji twierdził że można spokojnie przekuć belki terrivy bo to jest (cytuję) "monolit - zalane betonem i nic nie spadnie".
A nasze budowy to nie budowa tamy gdzie kierownik chodzi za ekipą i patrzy jej na ręce.
PS.
I tak jesteśmy leniwcy. Ojciec stawiał dom w 2 osoby ciągnąc wodę wiadrami ze studni (18m!) i ręcznie mieszając beton... Wyobraźcie sobie zalewanie i potem podlewanie stropu!!!

----------


## martadela

:big grin:  
Robimy we dwoje z narzeczonym
Może na razie nie wiele zrobiliśmy sami.... 
ale ciągle przybywa:
- kanalizację
- styropian i folię pod posadzką
- obsypanie fundamentów
- sama wytynkowałam komin - jestem taka dumna  :oops:   :Lol: 
- zabudowę z GK
- plytki w pom gosp - zostały jeszcze: kuchnia, salon i hol 
- podłogę na strychu
- ocieplenie budynku
- malowanie

Przed nami jeszcze:
- parapety
- łazienki do wykafelkowania
- panele do położenia
- montaż oświetlenia
- zrobienie szaf wnękowych

i milion dupereli o których nawet nie wiem   :Lol:

----------


## MOLLAN

Osobiście (tymi rencami) za wszytko zapłaciłem. I to wcale nie jest fajne.

----------


## dorothy

Przeglądam tematy na forum i widzę,że coraz więcej osób kusi się na samodzielne wykonanie wcale nie łatwych prac w swoich domach (instalacje,schody itp.),bo po wycenie przez fachowców ceny troszeczkę szokują   :sad:  Więc odświeżam temat...

----------


## Deamos

Samemu (z ojcem):
 - ogordzenie - wykopy pod slupki, obsadzenie skupkow, szalunki do fundamentow ogrodzenia, zalane z gruchy
 - wylozenie fundamentow styropianem
 - doprowadzenie wody i pradu do domu
 - instalacja kanalizacyjna (na razie tylko w fundamentach)
 - aktualnie stawianie scianek dzialowych

Outsorcing:
 - wszelkie wykopy
 - fundament
 - sciany
 - dach

Nasze planowane prace:
 - dokonczenie scianek dzialowych
 - wszystkie instalacje - elektryczna, hydrauliczna, alarmowa, centralny odkurzacz, podlogowka, kanalizacyjna
 - polozenie kafli i glazury
 - konstrukcje g-k
 - lazienka
 - kuchnia
 - schody o konstrukcji stalowej
 - ...

Planowany outsorcing:
 - wylewki podlogowe
 - tynki
 - obsadzenie okien i drzwi

----------


## radoslav

ja buduję z moim Tatą od podstaw. Od kopania fundamentów po dach.  Przbrneliśmy przez strop monolityczny i więźbę. Teraz kończymy działówki i czekamy na okna. Następnie instalacje. A ile tego będzie to się okaże. A tak w ogóle to z budowlanką nie mamy nic wspólnego.

----------


## Deamos

Ja jestem informatykiem z wyksztalcenia i z zawodu, z budowlanka to nie ma za duzo wspolnego  :wink:

----------


## odważny

> ja buduję z moim Tatą od podstaw. Od kopania fundamentów po dach.  Przbrneliśmy przez strop monolityczny i więźbę. Teraz kończymy działówki i czekamy na okna. Następnie instalacje. A ile tego będzie to się okaże. A tak w ogóle to z budowlanką nie mamy nic wspólnego.


ja też buduje od podstaw ale prostszy dom, parterowy. Ściany już postawiłem, więźbę i dachówki położyli fachowcy z tym że dekarzowi pomagałem. Reszte prac wykonam sam. Z zawodu jestem poligfafem.

----------


## Nefer

Mój mąż wczoraj odkurzył z pyłu całą chałupę  :smile:

----------


## tomekwil

pracowity

----------

po mszy, choć ...  ?

----------


## BigPiotr

> Właśnie tak zastanawiam się, kiedy macie na to wszystko czas? Możliwości są dwie: albo kosztem pracy (chyba że nie pracujecie), albo budowa ciągnie się niemiłosiernie długo.


Decyzja co do spędzania wolnego czasu zapada przed rozpoczęciem budowy. U mnie to codzienne popołudnia (z pracy jestem koło 15 w domu), sobota cała (małżonka przejęła wszystkie obowiązki w domu) i niedziela na wypoczynek bo trzeba to skończyć a nie wykończyć się  :Lol:   No i rzeczywiście to trwa, ale to była świadoma decyzja.




> .... Nie wiem też zupełnie jaki był powód założenia tego wątku przez autorkę, moim zdaniem niewiele on wnosi w temacie wymiany doświadczeń....


Moim zdaniem wątek ogromnie potrzebny i dający dużo sił ludziom samodzielnie realizującym swoje marzenia (budowanie domu znaczy się  :big grin: ). Sam pracuję samodzielnie (pojedynczo) nawet w takich robotach jak ocieplanie poddasza i dobrze czasem jest się dowiedzieć, że takich wariatów jest więcej.
Inwestycję rozpocząłem od stanu surowego otwartego. W ciągu roku zrobione:
- prąd doprowadzony (kabel 40 m, rozdzielnica itd.) fachowiec tylko pieczątka,
- okna 14 szt i ocieplenie lukarn (szwagier pomagał bo niektóre okna były duże 2,35x1,5 m i we dwóch łatwiej),
- chudy na parterze (częściowo ręcznie reszta z betoniarki jak prąd podłączyli),
- ściany działowe na poddaszu,
- ocieplenie skosów (wełna 30 cm, konstrukcja KG do paroizolacji włącznie),
- schody wejściowe i tarasowe wylane z betoniarki,
- ogrodzenie z bramą suwaną,
- papa zgrzewalna na chudym, folia i styro 15 cm,
- na bieżąco instalacja elektryczna,
- praktycznie kończę wodę kanaliza ukończona.
Mam zamówioną firmę do gazu (tu musi być fachowiec z papierami) ale tylko do instalacji wraz z  kotłem - reszta CO od rozdzielaczy sam.
Czas rzeczywiście goni dlatego zlecę ocieplenie domu firmie (ale tylko z powodu czasu). Wylewki z mixokreta też dam zrobić bo wychodzi cenowo praktycznie tak samo co z worka.
Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze z półtora roku i się wprowadzimy.

Rzeczywiście doświadczenie pomaga. Wcześniej robiłem remonty łazienek (ale nie zawodowo) razem z instalacją wodną i kanalizą, wymieniałem okna u siebie, KG u siebie, płytki, ogrzewania podłogowe elektryczne, oczywiście malowania i tapetowania. Nowością są obróbki kominowe (no bo skąd komin w bloku  :Lol: ) Nie ze wszystkich prac (ich jakości) jestem zadowolony, ale patrząc na wykonania różnych fachowców to ja przynajmniej mam to zrobione darmo.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich wykonujących swoje roboty na budowie domu.

----------


## kolorado

> Napisał kolorado
> 
> .... Nie wiem też zupełnie jaki był powód założenia tego wątku przez autorkę, moim zdaniem niewiele on wnosi w temacie wymiany doświadczeń....
> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem wątek ogromnie potrzebny i dający dużo sił ludziom samodzielnie realizującym swoje marzenia (budowanie domu znaczy się ).


Z drugiej strony frustrujący dla tych, co nie odważyli się z różnych przyczyn budować - czy częściowo, czy w całości - swojego wymarzonego domku...   :Confused:

----------


## pblochu

Co zrobiłem sam ?
Chmmm
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a94042514.html
Wszystko poza więźba i dachówką - skończył mi się urlop no i te przekroje drewna - 250x150x11000 (belka koszowa) trochę mnie przeraziło Okna też mi obsadzili.
Zakończyłem elektrykę i wodę
Teraz walczę z ogrzewaniem podłogowym - obliczenia zakupy etc
na wiosnę biorę się za ocieplenie i tynki a później to już tylko kafelki podłogi etc (oczywiście samodzielnie)
PS 
zawodowo nie mam nic wspólnego z budownictwem


HEJ

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Witam

 Nie robiłem wykopu pod szambo (koparka)
 Montażu okien (JarEko)

 A całą resztę sam...

 pozdrawiam - Juras

----------


## braszyns

jak na razie murowanie fundamentów ,rozprowadzenie kanalizacji,zagęszczanie piasku,ogrodzenie dzialki, no i dużo na działce

----------


## Samuel&Mysia

No to od początku:
 - Wybudowaliśmy sobie sławojkę  :wink: 
 - Tymi ręcami wkręciliśmy studzienkę-abisynkę na 6m, żeby już od początku na budowie była woda.
 - Fundamenty - beton nam w betoniarce przywieźli, ale reszta to my. Kopanie, szalowanie, instalowanie rur do odprowadzania zużytej wody w ogólnie określonym kierunku szamba, wylewka, ocieplanie, etc.
 - Wzmocnienie konstrukcji blaszanego garażu, bo jak garaż był nie wzmocniony to nam go huragan zdmuchnął.
Na tym etapie przyjechała ekipa i szast-prast postawiła nam dom do stanu zadaszonego.
A zaraz potem inna ekipa założyła okna. A zaraz przedtem jeszcze inna ekipa ogrodziła teren. I dalej znowu my:
 - Zakładanie drzwi wejściowych.
 - Impregnowanie bali drewnianych.
 - Montaż bramy (takiej suwanej, na rolkach) i furtki (takiej niesuwanej, tylko skrzypiącej przy otwieraniu).
 - Kładzenie podłogi drewnianej na parterze i - dużo później - cyklinowanie i olejowanie.
 - Instalacja elektryczna (bo ojciec-elektryk  :wink:  ).
 - Ocieplenie parteru i jednej trzeciej piętra (na resztę już nam siły nie starczyło  :sad:  ). Przykrywanie tej je%*#ej wełny mineralnej płytami k-g i boazerią, żeby cholerstwa więcej na oczy nie widzieć.
 - Stawianie ściany z YTONG'a pomiędzy łazienką a przedpokojem.
 - Kładzenie terakoty w kuchni, łazience i przedpokoju.
 - Zakładanie podwieszanych sufitów w kuchni i łazience.
Gdzieś na tym etapie przyjechał schodziarz i po długim okresie nicnierobienia zamontował nam schody, które teraz się malowniczo rozsychają. Wtopa, ogólnie rzecz biorąc. Ale później przyjechał *vadiol* z forum i zrobił nam śliczną glazurę w łazience. Więc wtopa zneutralizowana dużym plusem.
Jakoś w międzyczasie przyjechała też ekipa od wykończeniówki i ociepliła i przykryła płytami k-g resztę piętra, oraz wyszpachlowała cały dom. Też duży plus. I dalej znowu my:
 - Malowanie wszystkich płyt k-g.
 - Zakładanie drzwi wewnętrznych.
 - Murowanie komina (gdzie jest napisane, że trzeba wcześniej?  :wink:  )
 - Jak już nam zamontowali szambo to przebijanie się do szamba i kładzenie rur.
 - Budowa ganku.
 - Instalacja hydroforu i połączenie go ze studzienką. Później pracę nad instalacją wodną przejął już hydraulik.
No i podłączanie mediów to już specjaliści.

----------


## Wirecki

Znaleźliśmy super ekipę, dobrego kierbuda, szukaliśmy tańszego materiału i zarobiliśmy sporą część tego co będzie potrzebne....

----------


## tomekwil

:ohmy:  pewnie jeszcze kupiliście działke, projekt itp

----------


## Wirecki

... i tak dalej....

----------


## Nefer

> po mszy, choć ...  ?


niestety  :sad:  A ponadto po mszy to sie to marketu idzie, nie wiesz ?

----------


## ms.

Właśnie podłączyliśmy odkurzacz centralny do instalacji kładzionej własnymi rękami.
Działa!   :Wink2:

----------


## Samuel&Mysia

Dzisiaj sam wstawiłem kieliszek do zmywarki...

----------


## malgosia0023

ja w sobotę szpachlowałam,malowałam i szlifowałam ściany  :Roll:  Narobiłam sie jak wół  :Roll:   ale  jaki efekt  :Lol:

----------


## PeZet

Sam nie zrobiłem tego co poniżej:

1. rb-tki (rozdzielnica budowlana) - siła wyższa: przepisy i uprawnienia, ale myślałem, że uduszę elektryka
2. komina do linii dachu - murowałem z Wujem - sprawa przewiązania cegieł, często murarze źle murują kominy
3. betonu B-20 na ławy, strop i wieniec pod murłatę - przyjechał z pompą z betoniarni. Ławy i wieniec pod murłatę zalewałem sam, w zalaniu stropu pomogli: 
graaafik koomputerowyyy!! 
aaaktor-laaalkarz!!
weeeteeeerynarz!!
oraz
analityk - specjalista ds. badania rynkuuu!!

Nie wiem co zrobię z:
wylewką ogrzewania podłogowego - miksokret-mikroset powinien być...   :ohmy:  
skrzynką el. - powinienem dać radę.
instalacją CO/CW - trudna sprawa, bo zbiornik akumulacyjny + podłogówka _ kominek z płaszczem wodnym

Sam wytyczyłem budynek - pierwsza robota, niezła łamigłówka, choć bryła domku nieskomplikowana "Bellino" z Archigraph-u

Morituri te salutant  :big grin:

----------


## kolorado

*dorothy* a może sama byś się pochwaliła co wy zrobiliście sami?
Odpytujesz wszystkich, a sama nic nie napisałaś...  :smile: 
To powinno być w Twoim pierwszym poście!

----------


## dorothy

*Kolorado* jak napisałam w drugim moim poście w tym temacie,też parę prac wykonaliśmy sami.Do nich należą:
-zrobienie garażu tymczasowego na okres budowy(tzw.blaszak)
-ogrodzenie działki siatką+słupki+obsadzenie drzewkami
-obszalowanie fundamentów+zrobienie zbrojenia
-izolacja fundamentów+obsypka
-położenie stropu+wykonanie wieńca
-impregnacja więżby dachowej
-wymurowanie kolumny przed domem połączonej ze stropem
To chyba narazie tyle...domek stoi w stanie surowym otwartym  :big grin:  jak sobie coś przypomnę to napiszę.Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

Witam, ja też się dołączę i zapodam co zrobiliśmy sami, wraz z Dużym, na naszej budowie. Oczywiście pomoc była a jakże: przede wszystkim nasze dzieci Kuba 4 lata, Ola 6 lat, Julia 9 lat (do tej pory mogły spokojnie poruszać się po budowie ponieważ na razie jest SSZ ale tylko piwnicy-112m2) Inne osoby udzielające swych rąk do pracy to trzech szwagrów i sąsiad. Oraz najważniejsza osoba mój szanowny tato, który w ubiegłym roku kiedy rzecz się dokonywała skończył 77 lat (teraz ma kategoryczny zakaz wstępu na budowę - bo jak przyjdzie w "odwiedziny" to zawsze zabiera się za robotę) 

Teraz fakty:
-wykopanie 60 m fundamentów W GLINIE (wykop pod piwnicę robiła koparka, zrobiłaby i fundamenty, ale nie były wytyczone)
-wytyczenie fundamentów
-zbrojenie fundamentów
-zalanie fundamentów -pomocne rączki rodziny i sąsiada
-wymurowanie ścian zewnętrznych piwnicy z M-ek
-ocieplenie + 1 i 1/2 cegły pełnej od wewnątrz 
-ściany nośne -podwójna cegła pełna (własnoręcznie rozebraliśmy stodołę, aby mieć tą cegłę 33 palety po ok 250 szt)
-ustawienie belek i pustaków terriva na 111 m2
-zalanie terrivy + 15 m2 taras-pomocne rączki rodziny i sąsiada 
-izolacja, ocieplenie i wylanie posadzki 
-montaż bramy garażowej 200/300, okien 140/100 oraz drzwi garażowych i gospodarczych 
-wykop kanału doprowadzającego wodę 
-Duży właśnie zbija przęsła wywiązki

Nie zrobiliśmy wytyczenia działki , osadzenia domu na działce i podłączenia wody.

ps:na murarzach  zaoszczędziliśmy ok 30-40 tys. a kiedy mówiłam, że ściany mają być z ręcznie robionej cegły (czyt. nierównej) to "takiej babraniny oni się nie podejmują"

Będziemy robić sami ile się da. A z kładzenia gładzi gipsowej i płyt G-K mam magistra, ale to trochę później......dużo później.........   :Confused:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam Afrodyta

----------


## szymek000

a ja jestem jeszcze młody nie kończyłem żadnych szkól budowlanych i nie mam jeszcze własnego mieszkania więc takimi dokonaniami jak wykop fundamentów sie nie będę chwalił. Jestem zwykłym absolwentem technikum ekonomicznego i własnie dzis pisalem mature z matmy, ale nie o tym chciałem pisać. dokładnie trzy lata temu kiedy miałem zaledwie 17 lat postanowiłem wyremontować swój pokój który był w nieciekawym stanie( ściany krzywe że ojej, na ścienie stara farba kredowa, a sufit sie sypał na głowe) własnie wtedy zaczełem moje przygody związane z szeroko pojętymi remontami. Sam założyłem nową instalacje elektryczną, wyrównałem ściany, założyłem na sufit płyty g-k i pomalowałem mój pokój. tego samego roku przeprowadziłem jeszcze remont drugiego pokoju moich rodziców, który wyglądał podobnie. następnego roku zrobiłem kapitalny remont trzeciego pokoju a w zeszłym roku remont kuchni poszerzony o położenie płyt pilsniowych na podłogę i na to zwykłej wykładziny. oraz położenie tapety na ściane- pierwszy raz miałem do czynienia z tapetą. W obecnym czasie przeprowadzam kapitalny remont korytarza i łazienki. Etap moich tegorocznych prac to: korytarz wygipsowany, czeka na farbę, no i łazienka czeka z wyrównanymi ścianami na płytki które sam zamierzam połozyć, nie wiem czy mi to wyjdzie gdyż nie miałem jeszcze do czynienia z płytkami, ale jestem dobrej myśli. W międzyczasie założyłem instalacje elektryczną w piwnicy z prądem naprzemiennym- czy jak to sie nazywa- chodzi mi o włączniki na schodach. fachowcem nie jestem w żadnej z tych dziedzin- jestem po prostu samoukiem- ale ze swoich prac remontowych jestem zadowolony. 
Jeśli twierdzicie że sie przechwalam czymś bez sensu to sorry.
pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Afrodyta

*szymek000*

Rodzice są na pewno dumni, że maja takiego syna. Moje gratulacje! 

Ty bądź dumny ze swoich dokonań, zacząłeś bardzo wcześnie. Twoje doświadczenia będą procentować na przyszłość.

Powodzenia na maturze "połamania piór"!

----------


## Margoth*

*Szymek*, dołączam swoje gratulacje! Nie minąłeś sie z powołaniem?   :Wink2:  
Powodzenia na maturze!

----------


## szymek000

tak szczerze to też tak myślę, ale dzięki za te wszystkie powodzenia :smile:  obiecuje że zapodam swoje foty z łązienki i korytarza, plany są interesujące, ale jak to wyjdzie to sami ocenicie...
P.S.
 dzisiaj angielski ustny zaliczyłem nie najgorzej
jeszcze raz dziekuje i pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## peterpan

Malowanie domu drewnianego z zewnątrz. Ocieplenie poddasza, budowa ścianek działowych z KG, szpachlowanie i gładzie, sufity podwieszane na całym poddaszu i na dole w łazience, obudowa kominów z KG, podłoga na strychu,malowanie ścian z bala na dole. Bramy garażowe drewniane.
Czekają mnie jeszcze podłogi drewniane na piętrze i w dwóch pomieszczeniach  na dole. I jeszcze trochę dupereli niestety czasochłonnych. 
Niestety sprawdza się stare hasło z forum: "jak chcesz mieć coś zrobione dobrze to zrób to sam "  :sad:

----------


## fredi07

Łatwiej mi wymienić co robili ludzie: Robili dach i tynki tradycyjne no i beton w do gruszek mieszali. I jeszcze wylewki ekipa z miksokretem. Resztę wszystko sami. Mam dwóch synów 22 i 23 lata. Chłopaki trochę doswiadczenia zdobyli a to co wzieła by ekipa za postawienie to zostało w rodzinie. Po samochodzie im  za to kupiłem. Masa jeszcze roboty przed nami ale już nie wynajmujemy tylko mieszkamy u siebie i wykańczamy,.
 Najbardziej jestem dumny z elektryki i hydrauliki-profeska a największy stres to ocieplanie szczytów 8 m nad ziemią na rozklekotanym rusztowaniu. Dumny jeszcze jestem z kominka i parkietu w salonie. Na obudowę kominka tafiłem przypadkiem za grosze. Siostra jak zobaczyła kominek to pytała ile za nią dałem?5-6 tys zgadywała.  Nie trafiłem za 730zł. Nie wierzyła. A parkiet w salonie 36 m2 założyłem w jeden dzień, tradycyjny dębowy z kostkami mahoniu. Ale tu akurat to problemu nie było bo jestem parkieciarzem. Przyjmuje się jednak, że norma dla dobrego parkieciarza to 20m2 dziennie.

----------


## frykow

Widzę tu klub pozytywnie zakręconych - tak trzymać  :smile:  Od stanu surowego zamkniętego robimy wszystko sami w dwie osoby, czasami dołączy jakiś pomocnik. Do tej pory wykonaliśmy m.in: ocieplenie stropu, elektrykę, wodę, ogrzewanie, suche tynki, sufity podwieszane, wentylację mechaniczną łącznie z budową centrali, gwc, instalację centralnego odkurzacza, kładzenie glazury, malowanie i tysiąc różnych drobiazgów. 

Najprawdopodobniej zrezygnujemy jednak z samodzielnego wykonania elewacji (za dużo pracy aby zdążyć przed zimą) oraz z montażu kominka.

----------


## Afrodyta

Sezon w pełni, więc odświeżę temat nieco...  :Wink2:

----------


## pelsona

Czytając ten wątek można nabawić się kompleksów. Prawda jest taka że w pewnym momencie w trakcie budowy kasa się kończy albo już się skończyła i trzeba samemu zakasać rękawy. Fakt, że gdy człek już nie za młody to guzdra się z robotą niemiłosiernie ale końcowe efekty są.
Ja niczym specjalnym pochwalić się nie mogę niemniej sam przy wydatnej pomocy żony zrobiłem elektrykę, ułożenie glazury w łazience, malowanie pomieszczeń....więcej grzechów nie pamiętam.
pzdr.

----------


## sacha

> Czytając ten wątek można nabawić się kompleksów. Prawda jest taka że w pewnym momencie w trakcie budowy kasa się kończy albo już się skończyła i trzeba samemu zakasać rękawy. Fakt, że gdy człek już nie za młody to guzdra się z robotą niemiłosiernie ale końcowe efekty są.
> Ja niczym specjalnym pochwalić się nie mogę niemniej sam przy wydatnej pomocy żony zrobiłem elektrykę, ułożenie glazury w łazience, malowanie pomieszczeń....więcej grzechów nie pamiętam.
> pzdr.


Ja też popadłem w kompleks - gdybym miał żonę "elektryczkę'" to pewno bym się żwawiej kręcił.

----------


## pelsona

Żony i może nie tylko żony przydają się przy elektryce do ciągnięcia kabla  :Wink2:   :oops:  
pzdr

----------


## Claudii

o kurcze...  :ohmy:  same "zosie samosie" tutaj  :big grin:  
przyznaję się bez bicia ,ze tylko sama ławy i fundamenty pomalowałam dysperbitem a.... jeszcze gruz ładowałam i cegły na kominy
Tak to w robocie siedzimy z mężem a domek budujemy systemem gosp.rękami znajomego murarza i 2 pomocników  :Roll: 
I dalej nie zapowiada się na to abyśmy cokolwiek sami zrobili  :oops: 
Ale z jednego jestem dumna ,wnikliwym okiem obserwuję poczynania na budowie i widzę ,że lepiej się znam na sztuce budowania niż mój kier.bud.,ktory nie zaprojektował mi żeber rozdzielczych w stropie przy belkach 6,60m  :Evil: .To było moje rozporządzenie  :Wink2:

----------


## pelsona

To sprawdź jeszcze CLaudii czy w ściance kolankowej masz przewiązane zbrojeniem do wieńca stropu słupki betonowe, co by dach nie pofrunął podczas wichury. Do tych słupków przykręcana jest murłata. W nich kotwy fi12-16 mm.
pzdr.

----------


## anetina

pozwolę sobie skopiować moją wypowiedż z innego wątku  :smile: 


podziwiam samych budujących - chciałabym, by doba miała 48 godzin

ja sama nie buduję, ale filarem mojej budowy jest mój tata  :smile: 
ma pomocnika w postaci mego męża i syna  :big grin: 
no i mnie i mojej mamy  :smile: 

koparka wykopała fundamenty główne - na ścianki sami kopaliśmy
fundamenty sami robiliśmy
ściany stawiali nam murarze z pomocnikiem w postaci męża i taty
schody i strop zrobiliśmy sami
wieźbę i położenie dachówki zrobiła ekipa
ale deskowanie i papę położyliśmy sami
i sami obmurowaliśmy dach
wylewki też sami
ekipa była jeszcze w postaci elektryków i hydraulików
tynki, gładzie, malowanie, p[łytki, podłogi sami robiliśmy/robimy

impregnacja wieźby była robiona samodzielnie
tak samo kontakty też robiliśmy sami 

oszczędność wielka, bo do SSZ z elektryką, hydrauliką za robociznę zapłaciliśmy jakoś 30-32 tys. zł  :smile: 
czyli do momentu obecnego koszty robocizny się nie zmieniły

i czasowo wcale długo się nie budujemy  :smile: 
ale poniękąd zależy nam na czasie

----------


## tomdts

Sam zrobiłem:
Zaplecze budowlane remont.
Przygotowałem stemple i słupy na ogrodzenie budowlane,
Zabudowę studni montaż pompy głębinowej i instalacji w studni,
Samodzielnie ogrodzenie budowlane,
Rozprowadzenie wody po działce i do domu,
Płukanie złoża do GWC.
Moja duma to GWC gruntowy wymiennik ciepła (żwirowiec) oczywiście z operatorem koparki. :roll eyes: 
Sam zrobię - czeka na wiosnę łopata czeka z kielnią, dom budowała rozpocznę samodzielnie przy pomocy jednego pomocnika i przy pomocy rodziny jak przyjadą.
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jar.os

Oprócz elektryki i blachodachówki ...................wszystko.

----------


## Grzesiek.M

Sam to wykonałem tylko ogródek i zagospodarowanie terenu  :tongue:  ,resztę powierzyłem zaufanej firmie.Wychodzę z założenia że jak się na czymś mało znam to nie znam się wcale  :smile:  i wole oddać w dobre ręce  :wiggle:

----------


## Kwiatki2

ja chce sama, malzonek sie waha, ale do rozpoczecia budowy go przekonam  :big lol:

----------


## EWBUD

> Żony i może nie tylko żony przydają się przy elektryce do ciągnięcia kabla   
> pzdr


Stare (2009) ale dobre  :smile:

----------


## Kwiatki2

mój mąż jest elektrykiem  :big grin:   mam jeszcze szwagra który się na tym zna i chce pomóc, tylko małżonek boi się że za długo to potrwa

----------


## kajmanxxl

i ma rację, jestem hydraulikiem i sam postawiłem dom szkieletowy obecnie mam już wykończony 1 pokój a 2 łazienki i kuchnia w trakcie kończenia jak zaczynałem w czerwcu to wydawało mi się że teraz już będę mieszkał a tu jeszcze trochę zostało, gospodarność i dokładność nie idzie w parze z szybkością , oszczędności wielkie strat prawie żadnych ale moja pani już zaczyna narzekać kiedy będzie koniec

----------


## Kwiatki2

końca to każdy nie może się doczekać, ale jeżeli mając wybór budować z ekipami pół roku i zamieszkać ze starymi meblami, których jest mało, a budować rok dłużej samemu i z zaoszczędzonej kasy pięknie umeblować salon i wyposażyć kuchnie to jednak chyba lepiej zmarnować rok z życia a wejść w całkowicie wykończony domek ( meble to tylko przykład, bo nie wiem na jakim etapie bd jak kasa się skończy, a im więcej zrobimy sami tym bardziej wykończę)

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli tak podchodzisz do budowy to tylko samemu bo naprawdę wiele można zaoszczędzić zwłaszcza na zakupach szukając dobrych, cen każdy towar sprawdzaj wszędzie gdzie tylko możesz bo często nawet transport z daleka wychodzi taniej, a znowu inny produkt w sklepie obok jest tańszy niż najlepsza znana cena

----------


## jurkus7

Witam
Podłączam się do tematu. W moim wykonaniu jak na razie są fundamenty. W skład robót wchodziło:
- ustawienie poziomu zerowego domu wg mojego pomysłu (gdyż projektant nawet się nie zjawił na działce)
- wyznaczenie linii pod ławy po uprzednim wytyczeniu fundamentów przez geodetów
- wyrównanie wykopu pod ławy fundamentowe po koparce (łopata i ogień)
- wykonanie całego zbrojenia wg swojej dokumentacji (projektant stwierdził że nie potrzeba rysunków)
- wykonanie podsypki z piasku
- ułożenie zbrojenia po czym nastąpiło zalanie z gruszki cale szczęście. Muszę się pochwalić ze czy tak czy siak prowadziłem cały proces zalewania ław  :smile: 
Kolejno murarka fundamentów wchodziło:
- malowanie ław dysperbitem
- znoszenie pustaków do wykopu a później pomaganie teściowi przy murowaniu, też sam murowałem pod koniec  :smile: 
- wykonanie zbrojenia wieńca fundamentowego
- wykonanie deskowania wieńca
- niwelacja deskowania oraz zalanie wieńca (też prowadziłem zalewanie)
- malowanie całości dysperbitem
- izolacja fundamentu Styrodurem 8cm
- izolacja folia kubełkową
- następnie wykonanie wykopu pod drenaż własnoręcznie
- wykonanie samego drenażu
Zasypanie już koparką i całe szczęście  :smile: 

Wszystkie te prace wykonywałem z bratem i murarkę z teściem i żoną także sam jak sam ale bez ekipy zostało wykonane po uprzednich zapytaniach u różnych osób i na różnych forach jak jakie prace powinny być zrobione.

----------


## wera.1989

razem z mężem montowałam płyty regipsowe, pomalowałam ściany i posprzątałam po remoncie ;d

----------


## tomasz321

Ja dopiero bede sie budowac ale w mieszkaniu poskręcałem szafki!

----------


## Wodi

Ociepliłem poddasze ze szwagrem, więc sporo zaoszczędziłem na ekipie. Robiłem też za pomocnika przy instalacjach, więc fachowcy odliczyli mi połowę kosztów. Zawsze można się dogadać.

----------


## Ana.

Wybudowaliśmy domek 114m,mieszkamy już prawie 2 lata.Mąż wykonał bardzo dużo prac sam,dzięki temu mieliśmy duże oszczędności w kieszeni :yes: 
Wykonał sam stan zero,łącznie z wykopem fundamentów,strop żelbetowy ,ogrodzenie słupki+siatka,rozłożenie styropianu na podłodze i kabli grzewczych,przyklejenie styropianu na elewacji,malowanie w środku,taras,podbitka i jeszcze pewnie by się coś znalazło.Kosztowało go to trochę pracy,cały urlop na budowie ,ale się opłacało.Za 200 tys. mogliśmy się przeprowadzić do w pełni wykończonego domu,nawet z kostką przed domem :big lol:

----------


## meczesiu

Fundamenty, mury, strop drewniany, elektryka, teraz czas na tynki .... (ogólnie wszystko oprócz wstawiania okien i podłączenie wszystkich bezpieczników w skrzynce elektrycznej - 250 zł elektrykowi) Dom ok 100 m 2 koszt na dzień dzisiejszy niecałe 85 tyś z dokumentacją do pozwolenia, projektem itp.

----------


## Kangurzyca

Gdyby nit to wszystko co zrobilem samemu..do tej pory nie wprowadzilibyśmy sie.
W miarę chronologicznie:

- wykopanie fundamentów, skręcenie zbrojeń i ław fundamentowych
- cała kanalizacja przed chudziakiem parteru
- ocieplenie fundamentów
- ocieplenie murowanych skosów poddasza
- montaż kratek wentylacyjnych na kominie,
- cała podsufitka zewnętrzna
- ocieplenie styropianem ścian z zewnątrz i zaciągnięcie siatką
- parapety zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne -montaż
- wykop i wymurowanie szachtu studni wierconej
- ogrodzenie działki od tyłu i strony zachodniej
- poprowadzenie i polaczenie wody do studni i kanalizacji do szamba
- ocieplenie pod podłogą łącznie z izolacją
- wylewki, hydroizolacja i płytki na balkonach
- kanalizacja wewnątrz
- brodzik, kabina prysznicowa, zabudowa wc, płytki i oświetlenie w łazience - lazienka od A do Z
- malowanie ścian
- zabudowa plytami GK przestrzeni miedzy oknami dachowymi a murowanhmi skosami
- kable TV w ścianach
- podniesienie poziomu działku i założenie trawnika
- plytki na podlogach ( kuchnia korytarze i lazienka)
- panele podlogowe
- karnisze
- montaż wszystkich drzwi wewn. z ościeżnicami
- szafa wnękowa zabudowana w wiatrołapie
- organizacja calej przestrzeni w spiżarni
- Listwy przypodłogowe
- podloga z plyt wiórowych na strychu
- wentylacja strychu
- montaż anten
- organizacja przestrzeni w garażu, półki  i ściany
I pewnie wiele innych drobiazgów.
Gdyby liczyć we wszystkim na fachowców to można pójść z torbami..

----------


## radek.kowal

A ja sa zrobiłem bardzo dużo, ale to dlatego, że z wykształcenia jestem budowlańcem

----------


## bart.kowal

Ja na razie mam mieszkanie a do budowy domu się przymierzam, ale w mieszkaniu przeszedłem już niezły trening - cała instalacja łazienkowa (prysznic, wanna, wc, zlewy itp), kafelki, płytki (również w innych pomieszczeniach), malowanie ścian - to moja robota. Może nie jest to b. dużo, ale jakoś przygotowany do trudniejszych prac już jestem.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja remontowałem dom niezamieszkały od 30-tu lat bez wody i pądu , robiłem wszystko sam jedynie wylewki na podłogówkę robiła firma reszta od prądu wody gładzi i miliona innych rzeczy robiłem sam od czerwca ubiegłego roku teraz kończę docieplenie i to będzie koniec nie licząc dachu na garażu

----------


## stefek1980

Sami (ja i ojciec), płyta fundamentowe izolowana, ocieplenie ścian do gruntowania, ocieplenie stropu na poddaszu, wentylacja mechaniczna, elektryka, ogrzewanie podłogowe, malowanie, panele, komin, strop, taras drewniany w trakcie realizacji i kilka jeszcze mniejszych i większych rzeczy.

----------


## greghus

u mnie praktycznie poza samą budową i instalcjami sam wszystko robiłem, tochę z kumplem, trochę z ojcem. może nie wyszło super, ale na pewno zaoszczędziłem trochę pieniędzy

----------


## link2jack

Wytyczyłem budynek, rozłożyłem instalacje centralnego odkurzacza i wentylacji mechanicznej, styropian na poddaszu i parterze  :smile:

----------


## Lopesjus

Na zewnątrz:
- podbitka
- kamień na kominach
- opaska
- podjazdy
- ogrodzenie
- ogród
- parapety
- taras

Wewnątrz:
- malowanie
- podłogi
- wentylacja mechaniczna
- kominek
- schody
- barierki
- garderoby i wnęki (5 szt)

i jeszcze wiele małych robótek

----------


## greghus

> Na zewnątrz:
> - podbitka
> - kamień na kominach
> - opaska
> - podjazdy
> - ogrodzenie
> - ogród
> - parapety
> - taras
> ...


szczerze powiem, że podziwiam  :smile:  Ja też sam sporo rzeczy, ale powiem ci szczerze, że pod koniec to juz taki zmarnowany byłem  :smile:

----------


## powell

No trochę się tego nazbierało

- kanalizacja pod chudziakiem
- wyrównywanie chudziaka, bo murarz "popłynął"
- instalacja wodna (pex), miałem pożyczoną zaciskarkę
- instalacja (i projekt) podłogówki z 2 rozdzielaczami
- rury do odkurzacza centralnego 
- styropian na podłogę
- instalacja elektryczna - projekt i wykonawstwo
- instalacja alarmowa - j.w.
- instalacja wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem - j.w.
- montaż armatury (baterie, zlewy, wc itp)
- rozłożenie wełny na stropie
- zabudowa  garderoby i dużej szafy w kuchni
- montaż wszystkich drzwi wewnętrznych
- położenie paneli w całym domu (łącznie z kuchnią, tylko łazienki i wiatrołap mamy z kafelkami)
- malowanie
- podbitka
- parapety wewnętrzne
- ogrodzenie tył i bok
- ogrodzenie przód (bloczki łupane ja stawiałem, fundament i przęsła metalowe to zleciłem)
- podłączenie nawadniania automatycznego (pompa, zawory itp.) - rurki w ziemi zakopywał ktoś inny
- sadzenie roślin - to cały czas jeszcze robimy z żonką  :smile: 

Takich drobiazgów jak wieszanie lamp itp. to nie będę wymieniał, bo to jasne  :wink:  .

Teraz czeka mnie w najbliższym czasie montaż automatyki do bramy przesuwnej. I trochę zabawy z meblami w salonie - trzeba zawiesić płytę RTV, podłączyć oświetlenie. 

A teraz wyjawię, czego nie cierpię, a niestety jeszcze mnie to czeka: montaż listew przypodłogowych. Grrrrrr! Wolę już kopać w ogrodzie !

----------


## greghus

> No trochę się tego nazbierało
> 
> - kanalizacja pod chudziakiem
> - wyrównywanie chudziaka, bo murarz "popłynął"
> - instalacja wodna (pex), miałem pożyczoną zaciskarkę
> - instalacja (i projekt) podłogówki z 2 rozdzielaczami
> - rury do odkurzacza centralnego 
> - styropian na podłogę
> - instalacja elektryczna - projekt i wykonawstwo
> ...


Skąd czerpiesz wiedzę na te tematy?

----------


## powell

> Skąd czerpiesz wiedzę na te tematy?


Z internetu, z rozmów z ludźmi, którzy się na tym znają, z instrukcji producenta danego wyrobu. Czasem wystarczy tylko pomyśleć i pokombinować, podejrzeć u kogoś, kto już to ma zrobione.

----------


## greghus

> Z internetu, z rozmów z ludźmi, którzy się na tym znają, z instrukcji producenta danego wyrobu. Czasem wystarczy tylko pomyśleć i pokombinować, podejrzeć u kogoś, kto już to ma zrobione.


To prawda  :smile:  Ja to powiem szczerze że lubię na YT oglądać właśnie filmy, czasem ludzie mają eleganckie przykłady na to, jak coś powinno wyglądać. Na stronach producentów są też często fajne porady

----------


## powell

> To prawda  Ja to powiem szczerze że lubię na YT oglądać właśnie filmy, czasem ludzie mają eleganckie przykłady na to, jak coś powinno wyglądać. Na stronach producentów są też często fajne porady


Tak, zgadza się. Nie chcę absolutnie deprecjonować fachowców, których zatrudniamy do robót na budowie, ale tacy amatorzy jak my w tym wątku mamy  jedną małą przewagę nad profesjonalistami. Nie wiemy wszystkiego, nie mamy doświadczenia, więc czytamy instrukcję, dowiadujemy się, myślimy. Brak u nas rutyny, która czasem szkodzi  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich amatorów budowlańców  :smile:

----------


## marcin11s

sam:
- panele
- malowanie ścian

----------

